# 12" cylinders on Buick Regal



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

im looking to put 12" cylinders on my regal, but i was wondering how high the back looked locked up. so if anyone had pics i would greatly appreciate it. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres my cutty 12s in the rear no coils just accs with no rear end mods personaly i think it would have benefitted for the top arms being 1/2 to 1" longer


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

12" with extended uppers


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 17 2008, 12:59 PM~11626303
> *heres my cutty 12s in the rear no coils just accs with no rear end mods personaly i think it would have benefitted for the top arms being 1/2 to 1" longer
> *


nice ride  
what are they extended to?


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 17 2008, 01:17 PM~11626458
> *12" with extended uppers
> 
> 
> ...


i want my regal with that same stance :biggrin: . what strokes do u have in the front and back, and did have to extend ur trailing arms?


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Sep 17 2008, 05:29 PM~11627533
> *i want my regal with that same stance  :biggrin: . what strokes do u have in the front and back, and did have to extend ur trailing arms?
> *



I have Caprice spindles up front, and the upper trailing arms were extended about 2".


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Sep 17 2008, 02:29 PM~11627533
> *i want my regal with that same stance  :biggrin: . what strokes do u have in the front and back, and did have to extend ur trailing arms?
> *


12s :uh: 

you got some coil back there to get 12s to do that how does she lay?

nice fukin color to :thumbsup:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by royalts-car-club_@Sep 17 2008, 06:10 PM~11627848
> *12s  :uh:
> 
> you got some coil back there to get 12s to do that how does she lay?
> ...


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 17 2008, 03:27 PM~11628004
> *
> 
> 
> ...



tight homie i jus want mine to lay a lil lower than that in the rear so thats why im getting telescopics


----------



## royalts-car-club (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 17 2008, 03:27 PM~11628004
> *
> 
> 
> ...










i can lean to :biggrin:


----------



## 93candylac (Oct 29, 2006)

thanks for all the info uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Sep 17 2008, 02:26 PM~11627508
> *nice ride
> what are they extended to?
> *


nutthins extended its all stock with no coils and running accs i wanted it to lay out it would have benefited with the top arms extended 1/2 to 1 " tho as it had a slight pinion vibration at full lift


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 17 2008, 03:27 PM~11628004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like your lowers are extended a little as well.


----------



## trespatines (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 18 2008, 08:14 AM~11634014
> *Looks like your lowers are extended a little as well.
> *


2 inches on top and one on the lowers :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~BROWN SOCIETY~_@Sep 18 2008, 11:14 AM~11634014
> *Looks like your lowers are extended a little as well.
> *



Nope, Stock lowers.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 17 2008, 12:17 PM~11626458
> *12" with extended uppers
> 
> 
> ...


damn she lookin nice Mike.....
so you just got 2in extended uppers in the rear with the coil over?


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 17 2008, 11:59 AM~11626303
> *heres my cutty 12s in the rear no coils just accs with no rear end mods personaly i think it would have benefitted for the top arms being 1/2 to 1" longer
> 
> 
> ...


i got an 85 cutlass too, but im having some trouble finding something out, r u using power balls? u think if i add coils to the rear and put 12's theyll still fit?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 17 2008, 10:59 AM~11626303
> *heres my cutty 12s in the rear no coils just accs with no rear end mods personaly i think it would have benefitted for the top arms being 1/2 to 1" longer
> 
> 
> ...


I'm also going to be running 12"s and want that lay out, but a little higher lock up, so I'm guessing the adjustable uppers will help


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 17 2008, 11:17 AM~11626458
> *12" with extended uppers
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Sep 17 2008, 02:27 PM~11628004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

nice lock up, what kind of coils/springs u running in the back & how many turns?


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

this was locked up on 12's with the black magic adj. trailing arms and slip


----------



## cl1965ss (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Feb 10 2010, 01:42 AM~16569058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

hes mine with 10s n the back and drop mounts and drives just fine up or down


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 93candylac_@Sep 17 2008, 10:34 AM~11625596
> *im looking to put 12" cylinders on my regal, but i was wondering how high the back looked locked up. so if anyone had pics i would greatly appreciate it. :biggrin:
> *











HERE'S MINE WITH ONLY A SLIP-YOKE.....12s back 6s up front....


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Feb 10 2010, 10:42 AM~16571743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so this is all stock with a slip? my regal is also white and I have 12's for the rear and 8's for front. Not lifted yet but not talking shit but looks a lil outta proportion with the rear way higher than the front, but maybe every ride s different. Hope this isn't taken the wrong way.


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Feb 10 2010, 10:42 AM~16571743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice lockup


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 10 2010, 03:39 PM~16574144
> *so this is all stock with a slip?  my regal is also white and I have 12's for the rear and 8's for front.  Not lifted yet but not talking shit but looks a lil outta proportion with the rear way higher than the front, but maybe every ride s different.  Hope this isn't taken the wrong way.
> *


NON TAKEN HOMIE GOT IT LIKE THAT TO THROW THEM MEAN THREE'S


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Feb 10 2010, 08:46 PM~16577659
> *NON TAKEN HOMIE GOT IT LIKE THAT TO THROW THEM MEAN THREE'S
> *


Never thought bout that. I do like the stance tho. Makes me anxious as fuck to hurry up and get mine lifted. But it is all stock? What u running in the trunk?


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Feb 10 2010, 09:42 AM~16571743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

nice lock up


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Feb 10 2010, 08:36 AM~16571290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  

like that lock up and it looks like it still lays pretty low....how much u drop the mounts? you running a slip and or adjustable trailing arms?


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

5 inch drop mounts and ajustables tailing arms stock drive line


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 10 2010, 09:35 PM~16578289
> *Never thought bout that.  I do like the stance tho.  Makes me anxious as fuck to hurry up and get mine lifted.  But it is all stock? What u running in the trunk?
> *


YEAH ALL STOCK HOMIE....THEY ONLY THING I HAVE IS THE DRIVE LINE AND 5 INCH DROP MOUNTS....3 PUMP SETUP 6 BATTERYS...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Feb 10 2010, 10:15 PM~16578775
> *
> 
> nice lock up
> *


THANKS HOMIE....


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I might end up doing drop mounts too a lil later this year.


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 10:04 AM~16582225
> *I might end up doing drop mounts too a lil later this year.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

14" s work pretty well too.


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 17 2008, 11:59 AM~11626303
> *heres my cutty 12s in the rear no coils just accs with no rear end mods personaly i think it would have benefitted for the top arms being 1/2 to 1" longer
> 
> 
> ...


just want to make sure, so when ur car is dropped the cylinders dont hit inside the trunk anywhere? cuz im just about ready to put em in my cutlass. its an 85. but i am going to use the coil over.


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

NICE THREAD MAN
IM IN THE SAME BOAT HERE IM TRING TO CUT 2 OF MY 5 REGALS FOR THE 1ST TIME HERE HE GOT NO LOCAL HELP EVERYONE HERE IS EITHER TOOOOO BUSY WITH JOBS AND FAMILY "OLDSKOOL HEADS" OR JUST PLANE SHITTALKERS~"YEAH ILL CUT YA WHIP THAT OTHER DOODS WAKK~
SO IM BOUT SICK OF ALL THE TALK AND READY TO GET DOWN
THE THING IS IM WEIGHING ALL MY OPTIONS AT THIS POINE
I HAVE AN INVENTORY OF AT LEAST THESE PARTS IF NOT MORE~??
SO FOR THE FIRST CAR 
I HAVE 3 BMH PUMPS AND 8 BRAN NEW BATTERYS A STREET CHARGER IMPALA UPPERS ALL I HAVE TO DO IS BOX THEM IN AND REENFORCE THE LOWERS I ALSO HAVE CAPRICE SPINDELS DONO IF I SHOULD USE BOTH THE CAPRICE SPINDELS WITH THE IMPAL A'S OR JUST EITHER OF THE ONE?
IS USING BOTH TOO MUCH?
ALS ALL MY INVENTORY OF CYLENDERS VAREYS FROM 8S 10S TO 12 AND 14S AND I THINK I HAVE SOME 18S TOO BUT SAVE THOSE FOR LATER
I HAVE 14S AND I THINK 12S WITH POWERBALLS
SO SHOULD I USE THE 12S OR 14S? WITH THE POWER BALLS?
ANY LOCKUP PIX WITH LIKE A SLIP 14S AND DROPMOUNTS AND WHAT EXTENSION TRAILING???
I DONO WHAT TO DO?


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

Holy old post batman.......


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

HAHAHHA YEAH SORRY ABOUT THAT HAHA ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## 85regalrider (Dec 23, 2009)

HERES MINE WITH 12S IN IT...


----------



## stinking lincoln (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 11 2010, 10:14 AM~16582308
> *14" s work pretty well too.
> 
> 
> ...


 nice :thumbsup:


----------

